# Craftsman Front Wheel Drive Lubricant



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Craftsman part number 750369 is a gear case grease that Googles as Texaco Starplex Premium. Does anyone know an off the shelf substitute that is used in its place?


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I should provide more information. The mower is a 22" walk behind with front wheel drive that is engaged at the handle. The gear box uses a worm and helical gear arangement engaged by a sliding clutch. I am assuming repair techs have an off the shelf alternative to ordering the small can of lube shown in my parts book.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been using lithium tube grease in these trannys for years with no ill effects. You can get it most anywhere for around $3.00 a tube.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

I bought a gun cartridge tube of Lucas Oil Red "N" Tacky #2 from Tractor Supply for $4. It is a multi-purpose EP Grease with excellent water resistence. Water resistance was one of the advertised qualities of the Texaco product.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I was told to never mix different types of grease. You might want to clean out all the old grease before putting in new.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the caution. Again I should provide more information. I had the transmission apart to replace parts so everything is either replaced or washed and clean.


----------

